# Arts Kustomz



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*THOUGHT THAT I MAKE A NEW BETTER PAGE..*









*DID LEAF/STRIPE ON THIS ONE*









*ANOTHER LEAF/STRIPE*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*MINI SKIP LINE*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*LEAF/STRIPE, AND THIS IS THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF IT...DAMMM*








*BASIC PAINT JOB*








*CANDY LEAF*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*FLAKED OUT CUP HOLDER*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*A LIL STRIPE*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*DIDNT LIKE THEY WAY IT CAME OUT, SO I CHANGED IT A LIL*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*COMING REAL SOON.....*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*LIL MAN REPPIN WITH HIS BIKE*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANYBODY NEED WORK DONE, JUST PM ME..THANKS


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I will....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I will....


Oh reaaallllyyyy...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Oh reaaallllyyyy...


Weres my green one bitch


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


>


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

casper805 said:


> Weres my green one bitch


In ur butt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Can u put it in my butt


ur fucken gross


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

casper805 said:


> i love it but sounds fuckin gross


huh.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Oh reaaallllyyyy...


Yes sir....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> TTT


Post more pix of your work


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Coming out of Arts Kustomz soon...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Coming out of Arts Kustomz soon...


SHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Anything new.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

my phone is turn off....so gotta pm me or facebook me


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn it....pay ur bill


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's up bro I might have the fenders done soon so you can work on them as soon as possible


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ey dawg i pmd u about my frame is it almost done ???


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

furby714 said:


> Ey dawg i pmd u about my frame is it almost done ???


yeeeeppp


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Updating some up coming work

















Preveiw on some fenders








*And mike, you fender are almost ready as you can see*


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> yeeeeppp


Okk put pix up wen u finish


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can match a color for me?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yeeep what color


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I wanna see how my old tribals come out.TTT


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> yeeep what color


Pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> ttt


More pix....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

mayyyybe


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

WHATS UP ART WHEN U DO MORE STUFF TO MY KIDS 16'' FRAME AND FENDERS SEND ME PICTURES OR POST THEM ON HERE!!!!


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ight


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> WHATS UP ART WHEN U DO MORE STUFF TO MY KIDS 16'' FRAME AND FENDERS SEND ME PICTURES OR POST THEM ON HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> TTT


Yeah Art.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yeah Art.....


Hey, shouldnt u be working on something


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Hey, shouldnt u be working on something


Maybe


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ight


KOOL THANKS ART!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Some new thangs coming out in 2013.....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pics??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Not yet


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah keeping it low key or wat


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Damm right...lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats wat am talkung about..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Some new thangs coming out in 2013.....


Lies....hahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> TTT


Ay si puro TTT.....where's the pix?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

WHATS UP ART U THINK I SHOULD LEAVE THE CHAINGUARD LIKE THIS WITH THE PINSTRIPING OR PUT MORE PINSSTRIPING???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> WHATS UP ART U THINK I SHOULD LEAVE THE CHAINGUARD LIKE THIS WITH THE PINSTRIPING OR PUT MORE PINSSTRIPING???


Engraving.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's the pix...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Engraving.....


:nono::nono:!!!!TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> :nono::nono:!!!!TTT


Hahaha....I tried


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hahaha....I tried


:thumbsup:U JUST WANT ME TO SPEND MONEY!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave::wave:WHATS UP ART ANY UPDATES ON THE FRAME AND FENDERS AND THE RIMS I TOOK U?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Yea..ill post pics later


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Any updates on my frame or u still havent done anytng to it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

furby714 said:


> Any updates on my frame or u still havent done anytng to it


Ill post pics of urs too


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orite thankz cant wait


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ill post pics of urs too


Of mines too oh ok thanks..haha


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


> Yea..ill post pics later



hno:hno::werd:TTT!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's the pix?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Where's the pix?


x2 :banghead::banghead:!!!!TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

rodriguezmodels said:


> x2 :banghead::banghead:!!!!TTT


Hahaha...still waiting on some pics


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Almost done !!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Almost done !!!


We will post up side by side @ the Uniques show in march....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We will post up side by side @ the Uniques show in march....


U noo it bro forsure n my 20 inch will probly b there to if i get a deal goin on on the paint


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

furby714 said:


> U noo it bro forsure n my 20 inch will probly b there to if i get a deal goin on on the paint


Nice.....don't stop now.....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice.....don't stop now.....


Serioo huh im not


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> X3


 :|


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:wave::wave:ANY NEW UPDATES ART!!!TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah....anything new!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wats up bro any updates ....


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> Wats up bro any updates ....


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

pm sents

Davids lil project coming out


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice !!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> pm sents
> 
> Davids lil project coming out


Yay......can't wait to see it complete....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

furby714 said:


> Nice !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yay......can't wait to see it complete....


dont u have a party to be at..lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gta a bottle to crack open


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


> pm sents
> 
> Davids lil project coming out


:thumbsup:NICE ITS LOOKING GOOD ART I LIKE ALL THE FLAKE!!!!TTT ART


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt for the homie art .


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT for some more pics


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> TTT for some more pics


X2
Hes never in here tho.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Socal#13 said:


> X2
> Hes never in here tho.


Went out of business already?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Went out of business already?


He has biz i think he has way to many nd dont got time to come in here


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Went out of business already?


LOL!!!TTT ART


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any nudes?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

You would wanna see huh..lol


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thise is the frame nd color i want it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

U still got the sprocket


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fagtastic


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

No more work coming out of Arts Kustomz?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> No more work coming out of Arts Kustomz?


:wave::wave: ANY NEW UPDATES ART!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

just getting caught up with work and packageing stuff too..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Socal#13 said:


> Thise is the frame nd color i want it.


txt me when your ready, i got it designed up for you to check out


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> txt me when your ready, i got it designed up for you to check out


I need u to flake out my cruiser fenders and chain gaurd.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Where are you Art?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

x4


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ttt for the homie art make my frame nd fenders look sick...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats to artie he just had a kid i herd


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Done by artz. Kustomz


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Socal#13 said:


> Done by artz. Kustomz


Isn't that brochas bike?


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah foo..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


>


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yes i had a baby boy..and now getting all settled in , now its crunch time to send and finsh work......taking appointment..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> yes i had a baby boy..and now getting all settled in , now its crunch time to send and finsh work......taking appointment..


Congrats on the baby....pencil me in for my cruiser fenders and chain guard...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> yes i had a baby boy..and now getting all settled in , now its crunch time to send and finsh work......taking appointment..


So its true? Dudes can have babies?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the baby


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Are my fenders ready?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

BEFORE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

After


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

About time....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Can I pick up the fork today?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any update pics on fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 614686


Looks good.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Looks good.


you actully like it :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> you actully like it :cheesy:


Yup, you got any better pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup, you got any better pics?


and your a very hard man to please too...:cheesy:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Art thise are those chips i was telling you about..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I have to see it up close


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Should have peoples stuff ready during the week...crunch time cuz the the bike show and indio show coming up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fuck


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fuck


Why u hiding


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> I have to see it up close


Ok wen you drop of my stuff ill take it..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> Should have peoples stuff ready during the week...crunch time cuz the the bike show and indio show coming up


Dose that include all the frames i took you..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> Why u hiding


You know.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Post pix of fenders


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Should have peoples stuff ready during the week...crunch time cuz the the bike show and indio show coming up


Mentiroso......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> View attachment 619157


You would copy me and paint yours yellow :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

casper805 said:


> You would copy me and paint yours yellow :roflmao:


Its not yellow son


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Any pics of 26" red fenders?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> Its not yellow son


Looks yellow too me


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like aztec gold


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Youll see it at the show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Youll see it at the show


Where u hiding?picking up my fenders next week


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Where u hiding?picking up my fenders next week


Im in utah


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Im in utah


Serio....I do need my fenders next week...putting the cruiser together...if they ain't painted its cool....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

We rolling to the show next week?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> We rolling to the show next week?


Yes sir....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Can we go together


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Can we go together


Lets roll....


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

Lil Spanks said:


>


ITS LOOKING BAD ASS ART!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

san deigo charger theme


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

fenders for chuck


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> fenders for chuck


Fenders came out firme.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

How much would u charge to repaint my bike


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Pm me a pic of the bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's the finished product....Arts Kustomz to the top


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Did up my box that holds my striping brushes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

stop hiding


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Any new projects coming out of Artz Kustomz?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Art hit me up need u to paint a cruiser n fenders


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Has anyone seen art?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

nope....man havent been on here for a while.......been busy thanks to everyone


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gta keep hustling.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks again art fender came out good


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

if anybody needs anything...my phone is down and hit me up on here or fb


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

fenders painted by art


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 651546
> View attachment 651547
> 
> 
> fenders painted by art


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 651546
> View attachment 651547
> 
> 
> fenders painted by art


Looks good mike......Glad u like them


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Art getting down...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't do nothing right now...power outage....fuckc


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

So that means i cant drop off my frame nd fenders .


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yea


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Till wen..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Nevvvver...lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

UPDATING A LITTLE......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IN THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAINE.....SORRY FOR THE BLURRY PIC...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

A LATE NIGHT BEFORE THE UNIQUES BIKE SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

[B said:


> Clown Confusion[/B];16684064]
> View attachment 651546
> View attachment 651547
> 
> ...



*HERE YOU GO MIKE*....


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Lil Spanks said:


> A LATE NIGHT BEFORE THE UNIQUES BIKE SHOW


That was a fuckin mission foo..ready for the new and final look...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> That was a fuckin mission foo..ready for the new and final look...


YEP A MISSION....MANNNNN....LOL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

BEEN REALLY BUSY AND DAVID YOUR STUFF WILL BE READY SUNDAY..SORRY FOR THE WAIT...


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lil Spanks said:


> A LATE NIGHT BEFORE THE UNIQUES BIKE SHOW


Is that a SATA MINI JET SPRAY GUN? I HAVE ONE FOR YRS N NEVER USED IT ONCE, STILL HAVE IT LOL $350 new bk in the days


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE ART...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

More pics.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Maybe


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

.....


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> .....


Nice


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

TTT for the honie art..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Some more work
















View My Video


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Some more work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

my work debut at the torres la show


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> my work debut at the torres la show


You getting down....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Damm skippy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

will u be ready to do that sponsor ship for clown confusion 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> will u be ready to do that sponsor ship for clown confusion 2


The bike might come back a zimmerman bike


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> will u be ready to do that sponsor ship for clown confusion 2


You got it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

artie wen ur guna do my fenders let me no n ill drop off ur plaque too


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Anytime


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

PAINTED,PINSTRIPED,LEAFED BY ART CAME OUT CLEAN...:thumbsup::thumbsup:CANT WAIT FOR MY DAUGHTERS PIXIE TO BE DONE BY HI....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Art doing big thangs...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

JUST FINISHED BY ART.....



14031fee.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

^^^^FOR SALE $100 














^^^^^Flaked and leafed the frame


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

^^^ FOR SALE 200







Leafed and striped







Leafed and outlined the letters


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

anymore projects from A Designs.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

No more projects?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone get work done recently...post it up


----------

